# Reloading components and tools for sale



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2021)

A old friend passed away a little over a year ago. His widow asked me to help her dispose of his reloading hoard, I offered to just purchase the whole mess but she wanted me to look through it and take what I could use and sell the rest for her. I knew he had a lot but I was really not prepared for a whole truck load. I am only offering empty brass, bullets, and tools because there is no good legal way for me to ship powder, primers, or loaded ammo. I have at least a dozen sets of dies and thousands of empty cases. I have not finished sorting thru it but I have dies and cases for. .308 .243 45-70 9mm .38spc. .357mag .223 30-06 .32 auto .380 and I sure more. Quite a few 12ga shotgun wads and some empty shells, a bunch of different size round balls for muzzle loaders. odds and ends of case prep tools and shell holders. Anyone local is welcome to come have a look, going to post some pictures but for some reason my phone is not talking to my desktop tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 16, 2021)

What brand dies? Have a case trimmer?


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What brand dies? Have a case trimmer?


Most of them are Lee some are 4 die sets with the factory crimp die. I have not found a case trimmer but i still have a few boxes to unpack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2021)

No case trimmer but I did hit the mother load of 40 S&W brass. My friend used to spend hours searching the internet for super deals on bulk range brass then split it up into bags of 100 and resell it. I found over 1000 cases all bagged up 100 to the bag, also have a set of lee dies for it if anyone is interested. .40 is one of the easier calibers to come by rite now I'm thinking $10/hundred plus shipping looks like 1000 would fit easy in a LFRB . Spent the entire day in my garage emptying the back of my truck and sorting stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 17, 2021)

I have probably 4000 empty 40 cases so I'll leave that to someone else. If you have any of the calibers you found brass for, I'd hang onto it. I almost got rid of a bunch of different caliber cases. Glad I didn't now. Now to find a little more powder and primers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2021)

I am at a point in my life that I may never purchase another firearm. I have owned 3 40's over the years but do not have one now. There is going to be a bunch of 9mm but I'm waiting to see how much of it my son wants. I have a 9mm cylinder for my .357 Blackhawk but rarely use it, who needs a 9 when you have a .357. Lots of 30-06 and .308 and a bunch of 32 acp. Powder and primers are showing up more now, the problem is finding it local so you don't have to pay hazmat. I got quite a bit of powder with this lot but no sealed containers, I trust my old pal that it has not been tampered with,but I would not dare to sell it. Same with his handloads I will shoot them but would never dare to sell.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2021)

Run across 250/3000 dies I will take them.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm interested in 30.06 and 308 though


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 18, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm interested in 30.06 and 308 though


Lots of brass for both. Looks like a lot of it is military but I have seen quite a bit of commercial also. I will try to do some sorting today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 18, 2021)

Got one batch of 06 tumbled and it is running about 2/3 military but most of that is lake city. I am guessing that he bought this as processed brass, loaded and shot it once. I put one case through my die and the primer popped out and reprimed just fine. The primers look to be reloading primers so I believe if it ever was crimped that the crimp was removed. I am not seeing any evidence of a crimp. Found one bag of a little over 50 once fired winchester .308. I will get you some pictures when I get everything sorted.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't even worry about tumbling it. I can do that. Going camping/fishing for the weekend. I'll try and keep an eye out on here.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 18, 2021)

Tumbling makes it easier to see the head stamp and sort out the junk. He had 3 new boxes of tumbling media so I figured I may as well use it. I should dig out my tumbler and run 2 at once. The second batch was mostly commercial so the coffee cans are looking about equal now. The lake city is almost all 53 vintage, LC is good brass but it is a little thicker than most of the commercial stuff so you probably can't work all the way up to a maximum load before the primers start looking a little flat.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 19, 2021)

What are you trying to get for the whole lot?


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 19, 2021)

I might be interested in .30-06 dies. What are you asking?
Any powder measures?


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 20, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> What are you trying to get for the whole lot?


I don't think that would work because one of my sons has put dibs on some of it. Primers I will give her a fair price for and use them. Think Eric is going to take the .08 & .06


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 20, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I might be interested in .30-06 dies. What are you asking?
> Any powder measures?


My cousin grabbed the .06 and .08 dies yesterday. There is a complete set of lee scoops which are very handy even if you are weighing each load because you can usually find one that gets you very close. He had a lyman automatic electronic powder dispenser but I see that fitting well on my loading bench. I am sure he had a lyman and a lee powder measure but some stuff that should be there is gone probably other friends and family.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2021)

If you can get rid of the whole lot to one person and Lou wants it, I'll hold off. If he doesn't take it, then I'm interested in 308 and 06


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 20, 2021)

I’m interested in brass and projectiles for 9mm, .223, and .308. I might also be interested in a few other calibers, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2021)

@El Guapo 
Andrew if he doesn't have 9mm, I can hook you up on some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 20, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you can get rid of the whole lot to one person and Lou wants it, I'll hold off. If he doesn't take it, then I'm interested in 308 and 06


I probably won't go that rout having already sold some local and I will use some myself . Hate to be greedy but I have already salted away the considerable stash of primers. People online scalping these for over $100/thousand, I will give her a fair price but not that much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@El Guapo 2400 40 smith I counted one bag it had 200 I'm not counting them all. The bag I counted was all federal. All eleven bags $200 and I will pay for the shipping.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@El Guapo Rainier bullets $50 they can ship free in the same lfrb as the brass

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@El Guapo lee 40 dies $20 I have not found the shell holder but will look some more. I am not sure that they will fit in a lfrb with the other stuff but if they do they can go along for the ride.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

If he doesn't take the bullets, I'm in line


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh and @El Guapo .308 200+ mostly lake city .308 most are deprimed $20 . 69 if I counted rite once fired federal $10 Eric is first in line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh 120+ mixed headstamp commercial.06 brass. I would guess about half is once fired. $12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

I'll take em. Just hold em and we'll see what else comes up. I'll pay ya for these now if ya want.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh 60+ mostly Lake city
06 $6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

N


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll take em. Just hold em and we'll see what else comes up. I'll pay ya for these now if ya want.


No hurry on the payment easier to do it all at once to figure out shipping. Probably a medium or large box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

Will be so happy to move some of this out of my garage so I can sort out the next batch.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

I'll take the .06 too. What RCBS dies are those?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2021)

I would like to get second in line for 40 dies. son needs them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I would like to get second in line for 40 dies. son needs them


Dave,

Thanks for posting! My interest is mainly in the .308 and 9mm (and .270 if you come across it). It was my buddy who was interested in the .40, but he decided to pass. Looks like the old man might be interested in the .40 though. Please keep me in line for .308, 9mm, and .270.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll take the .06 too. What RCBS dies are those?


.308 and 222


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for posting! My interest is mainly in the .308 and 9mm (and .270 if you come across it). It was my buddy who was interested in the .40, but he decided to pass. Looks like the old man might be interested in the .40 though. Please keep me in line for .308, 9mm, and .270.


270 I have not seen


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2021)

son asks can he reload with out part that is missing


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> son asks can he reload with out part that is missing


No it is the shell holder that grip's the base of the case. They can be purchased separately. I sure that I have one somewhere either in my stuff or my friends, there must be over 100 all together. I need to look up the size, put My glasses on, and start looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> No it is the shell holder that grip's the base of the case. They can be purchased separately. I sure that I have one somewhere either in my stuff or my friends, there must be over 100 all together. I need to look up the size, put My glasses on, and start looking.


I understand now. I am waiting for answer. What about 7. 62x39 and 300 blackout dies.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I understand now. I am waiting for answer. What about 7. 62x39 and 300 blackout dies.


Have not found any. Probably won't as there's no 300 ammo and just a handful of 7.62 steel case stiff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy (Jun 21, 2021)

How about a tumbler


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2021)

Son will take 40 dies. If 9 mm bullets are available will take also. No hurry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Son will take 40 dies. If 9 mm bullets are available will take also. No hurry.


9 mm bullets are sold I'm just not sure to whom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

If you find any 7mm-mag dies or brass, let me know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 23, 2021)

How goes the sorting? Those are some doozies of pictures... you've got your work cut out for you to go through all of that!


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 24, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> How goes the sorting? Those are some doozies of pictures... you've got your work cut out for you to go through all of that!


I kind of burned out on it, went and fired up the mill yesterday because it was a perfect cool day. Some set screws on the band wheel bearing loosened up and caused a bit of havoc . Todays project is to deal with that . Planning to get @Eric Rorabaugh s stuff boxed up and totaled up today or tomorrow. Biggest issue is the many rounds of hand loaded ammo, I'm not comfortable selling it. The stuff that I have guns for I will shoot, he was a good reloader and never suffered from dementia. I went and renewed my range membership Monday, I need to start burning a hundred or two a week to use up this as well as my old stock. Not sure where we left off on the 9mm projectiles, Eric wants them if you don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 24, 2021)

gimpy said:


> How about a tumbler


I have been using it, not sure yet if I will sell it. I have one but this one seems to work better.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2021)

I'd like to speak for 243 supplies--brass, whatever.
what's left of shotgun stuff?


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 5, 2021)

David Hill said:


> I'd like to speak for 243 supplies--brass, whatever.
> what's left of shotgun stuff?


Thought this thread had gone dead. I will see what there is for .243, I know there is some brass and bullets. Think I saw dies if you need them. There is a lee 12ga loader and a set of briley choke tubes for something.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 5, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Thought this thread had gone dead. I will see what there is for .243, I know there is some brass and bullets. Think I saw dies if you need them. There is a lee 12ga loader and a set of briley choke tubes for something.


haha--had just found thread.
great--lemme know.I'll buy at least some of it


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 5, 2021)

Any 7mm-mag, 222, 357? Or you can email me everything you have and I'll look at it


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 6, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Any 7mm-mag, 222, 357? Or you can email me everything you have and I'll look at it


So you have all of those 06 and 08 cases stuffed  yes a couple boxes of .222. Some .357 and a bunch of .38 sp . I load .357-.38 but I had a good supply before this came along.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 6, 2021)

David Hill said:


> haha--had just found thread.
> great--lemme know.I'll buy at least some of it


I found 3 boxes of nice clean once fired .243 brass and a box of bullets. I will get you some pictures this afternoon.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 6, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> I found 3 boxes of nice clean once fired .243 brass and a box of bullets. I will get you some pictures this afternoon.


Great! Will look for that.
Also— I have a Lee loadmaster so dies good too! Can’t hurt to have extra. 
12 g stuff?


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 6, 2021)

I have not found the dies still looking. Other than some wads and a lee loader no 12 ga . The bullets are $31 from midway and they don't have any. Two boxes bullets $30 each. 60 federal brass $15. Plus shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2021)

If @David Hill doesn't take the 243, let me know on that as well


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 6, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If @David Hill doesn't take the 243, let me know on that as well


I think that I have a few part boxes of 7mm bullets, I used to have a 7 x 57 that I loaded for. I am trying very hard not to buy another gun, so I don't expect to have a use for them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 6, 2021)

I’ll take the whole lot of 243 so far.
Interested in 12g loader, wads, etc.
Dies for 243 if you find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 7, 2021)

I'll get back at it Monday. Got a busy weekend need to do some garden work, shoot a little, and if time permits fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 20, 2021)

David Hill said:


> I’ll take the whole lot of 243 so far.
> Interested in 12g loader, wads, etc.
> Dies for 243 if you find it.


Finally got off my butt. I found the dies lee rgb they are available new for $30 so I think $20 for a clean used set is fair. The lee 12 ga loader is missing most of the power bushings and resizing ring. I guess I will keep that for now to see if perhaps the lady I'm helping can come up with them. There's a I think a full bag of wads. If you want to pay for a LFRB I will stuff them in for packing peanuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 20, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Finally got off my butt. I found the dies lee rgb they are available new for $30 so I think $20 for a clean used set is fair. The lee 12 ga loader is missing most of the power bushings and resizing ring. I guess I will keep that for now to see if perhaps the lady I'm helping can come up with them. There's a I think a full bag of wads. If you want to pay for a LFRB I will stuff them in for packing peanuts.
> 
> View attachment 214650
> 
> ...


Deal— PM me cost for shells, bullets, dies, wads & how you want to get the $?
I’d actually take the loader too.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm to wait on the loader. The parts are probably somewhere at her house, I will have to go there and look because she will not know what to look for. We used to live less than a mile apart but now it takes me an hour. Got to catch up with her soon because I have quite a bit of money too give her. I will get it added up and message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 24, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Deal— PM me cost for shells, bullets, dies, wads & how you want to get the $?
> I’d actually take the loader too.


All fits in a large

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> All fits in a large
> 
> View attachment 214851


Great!
PM the amt?


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 25, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Great!
> PM the amt?


I did that


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 26, 2021)

Did you get my pm


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

@sprucegum
You still going through this?


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2021)

I have sold quite a bit. Still picking through some odds and ends. Quite a few dies. Kinda on a back burner for now, trying to get fall projects finished up and do a little hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

